# PCBSD: some link to bootonly.img



## Beast13 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi there!

Can someone kind tell me where I could find PC-BSD bootonly.img.

Thanks!


----------



## hukadan (Apr 27, 2015)

Have you tried to post your question here? This is may be more appropriate. This thread makes me think that there is not such a thing.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2015)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

